# My Orchid ooth hatched :)



## Jenn (Apr 21, 2007)

Very happy to say my babies hatched out Thursday and than blessed me with 4 more nymphs on Saturday.
































Thanks Yen!!!


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice pics what camera are you using?


----------



## Jenn (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you

It's a Canon S3 IS with a Raynox DCR-250 Super macro lens.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 21, 2007)

Holy , thats a nice picture! Wish I had a macro lens like that.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2007)

Great pictures! I wish I have a macro lens like that too.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

The one with the black head looks so evil! Like something out of gremlins or alien vs. predator!


----------



## Ian (Apr 22, 2007)

Andrew, you're back! What an absence...

Jenn, fantastic photos you have there.

How many did you get out of the ooth?


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome. Not long ago my first orchid ooth hatched too.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah my brother said get macro lenses and i was seeing what you huys were using.


----------



## Jenn (Apr 22, 2007)

It hatched out about 100.  

One of my Chinese ooths hatched the day before and there are a ton of them... I had 7 Chinese ooths two of them are going to my daughters school. Hope it doesn't hatch before i get it there...

The Raynox lens is a good one, not to expensive and it fits a lot of different cameras...


----------



## Andrew (Apr 22, 2007)

> Andrew, you're back! What an absence...Jenn, fantastic photos you have there.
> 
> How many did you get out of the ooth?


I log on every once in a while to see if there's anything interesting going on.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 23, 2007)

> Very happy to say my babies hatched out Thursday and than blessed me with 4 more nymphs on Saturday.


Glad to know they hatched out fine for you Jenn. It is possible for Orchid mantis to hatch over a period of 2-day. It is more common for me during winter, and i have few ootheca that hatched out more on the second day. So now you have 104 nymphs  I will be going out of business soon


----------



## luketheluke (Apr 23, 2007)

woooowwwww they are great pictures


----------



## Jenn (Apr 23, 2007)

> > Very happy to say my babies hatched out Thursday and than blessed me with 4 more nymphs on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Glad to know they hatched out fine for you Jenn. It is possible for Orchid mantis to hatch over a period of 2-day. It is more common for me during winter, and i have few ootheca that hatched out more on the second day. So now you have 104 nymphs  I will be going out of business soon


It has been cold here, but they were under a heat lamp and kept at 80. Oh well I'm really glad it happened because I got only a couple of pictures at the end of the first hatch, and they didn't come out very good...

lol. no you wont.

Thanks


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 28, 2007)

stupied question:

will they stay the same colors?

that black headed one is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mantis360 (Apr 28, 2007)

congratz :lol:


----------



## Jenn (Apr 29, 2007)

> stupied question:will they stay the same colors?
> 
> that black headed one is awesome!!!!!!!!!


No. They will turn white and pink after the first molt.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 11, 2007)

Jenn said:


> No. They will turn white and pink after the first molt.


nice pics,.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 26, 2007)

Jenn said:


> Very happy to say my babies hatched out Thursday and than blessed me with 4 more nymphs on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is amazing photography!


----------

